# A Word for 'Tolkien Freak'



## Rhiannon (Aug 28, 2003)

Today at my book group (which consists of me, my younger sister, a friend who is about to move, and a homeschool mother for whom I babysit and lend books) we got sidetracked from _Seabiscuit_ and onto Tolkien, when we were talking about how people who are knowledgable about a certain thing tend to find ways to bring it up. 

And I got fingers pointed at me.

But I'm used to that.

But Jodi asked me 'Is there a word for Tolkien freaks other than Tolkien freaks?'

Tolkienphile?

MEphile?

Well?


----------



## Talierin (Aug 28, 2003)

The terms I prefer are Tolkien fan or Ringer


----------



## FoolOfATook (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, the adjective "Tolkienist" seems to be the one preferred in serious Tolkien studies, but turning it into a noun would be kind of silly, considering the noun for a Shakespeare fan is not "Shakespearean" but "Bardolater". I suppose "Tolkien fan" or for some, "Tolkien scholar" is probably the way to go.

Edit- fixed the spelling mistake brought up later in the thread.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 29, 2003)

> he noun for a Shakespeare fan is not "Shakespearean" but "Bardolotar"



You learn something new every day. 

Now I don't suppose you could explain Donne's placement of commas in Holy Sonnet X to me?


----------



## MacAddict (Aug 29, 2003)

"What will people think when they hear that I'm a Tolkien freak, what will people do when they find out its true. I don't really care if they label me a Tolkien Freak, there ain't no disguising the truth"  

~MacAddict


----------



## FoolOfATook (Aug 29, 2003)

> You learn something new every day.



And now you've learned that FoAT is human, since he didn't spell the word correctly. It should be "bardolater".



> Now I don't suppose you could explain Donne's placement of commas in Holy Sonnet X to me?



Has someone been watching the film _Wit_?


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 29, 2003)

> And now you've learned that FoAT is human, since he didn't spell the word correctly. It should be "bardolater".



Well, that looks less bizarre. And now look, you've ruined my theory about you being an android...




> Has someone been watching the film Wit?



Yes! I _loved_ that film. I rented it because I love Emma Thompson, I didn't even realize it had anything to do with Donne. It was on my mental to-do list to ask if you'd seen it.


----------



## Manveru (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacAddict _
> *"What will people think when they hear that I'm a Tolkien freak, what will people do when they find out its true. I don't really care if they label me a Tolkien Freak, there ain't no disguising the truth"
> 
> ~MacAddict *


*claps his hands* 

...do we need a word?


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 30, 2003)

Being English, the word "anorak" comes to mind.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2003)

Like Tal, I like Ringer. I think it's sort of like Trekkie. Other than that I like Tolkienite.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Oct 23, 2003)

I prefer to be called a Tolkien Scholar.... *bows deeply* Lol! It sounds all sophisticated. =)
Other than that i'd have to agree with Tolkienite..... it sounds.... i dunno just right!


----------

